# Very Hyper Hedgehog?



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

I love Nina to death, but she never calms down enough to just relax and if she does it's because she's in her cuddle sack and scared to come out.. this makes bonding really difficult. 
Any suggestions to get her to calm down even just for a few minutes a day to hold her? When I do hold her she just keeps running, it's not out of fear, she just loves to explore. She is quite jumpy in nature, but that's just her


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

It seems like little Nina is just a big explorer haha  hmm ... maybe you can brighten the room a little? Not super bright so she thinks it's daytime, but enough that she'll just want to burrow in her cozy sack? Or maybe since she likes to explore, you can sit/lay down in a hedgie proofed area, and her explore all over you. That's a good way to bond, and it helped a lot for me and bonding with my girl! Or you could try playing soothibg/calming music, and see if that relaxes her, though some hedgies don't respond to music. Good luck!


----------



## CourtneyLA (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions! I'll have to give it a go


----------

